# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته بینایی سنجی

## mehrab98

به نام خدا...
خب تصمیم گرفتم یه تاپیک جمع و جور بزنم درباره معرفی رشته خودم چون رشته ایه که نسبت به بقیه رشته های پرطرفدار کمی ناشناختس ، رشته بینایی سنجی یکی از رشته هاش توانبخشی محسوب میشه دوستان به اشتباه بعضی اون رو پیرا پزشکی میدونند این رشته بعد از فیزیوتراپی رشته دوم پر طرفدار توانبخشیه ... 
کار رشته مربوط میشه به بررسی عیوب انکساری چشم و خیلی عیوب دیگه مثلا استرابیسم یا همون انحرافات چشمی ، تنبلی چشم (امبلیوپیا) و ‌‌‌...
اپتومتریست با استفاده از عینک و کنتاکت لنزا میتونه عیبای انکساری یعنی عیبایی که تو چشم مشکل پاتولوژیک و بیماری نیست ولی شکست نور اونجور که باید باشه نیست و برای همین فرد به نزدیک بینی دوربینی آستیگماتیسم و ‌‌‌‌.... دچار میشه درمان کنه :-) 
اپتومتری یه دوره ۴ سالس مثل بقیه رشته ها ولی باید توجه داشته باشید که بر فرض مصال فیزیوتراپی حدود ۱۳۲ واحد داره ولی اپتومتری حدود ۱۵۰ واحد و نسبت به بقیه کارشناسی واحدای زیادی داره برای همین دوستان کم نیستن کسایی که تو این رشته ۹ و ۱۰ ترمه شدن‌... چون درسا و واحدا بشدت فشرده و زیادن  و شما از ترم یک به بعد عین ۳ رشته اصلی هر روز کلاس خواهید داشت ...  از ترم ۳ کار عملیتون به طور جدی شروع میشه و تقریبا شما توی ترم ۶ قابلیت اینو دارید که بیمار ببینید و ترم ۷ و ۸ بیشتر کارآموزی و دروس پیشرفتش. 
رشته ، رشته ی جذابیه خود من واقعیتش علاقه خاصی بهش نداشتم  ولی حتی برای من بی علاقه بعضی روزا درسا و کلینیک واقعا لذت بخش بود... 
درسا تلفیقی هستن از قوانین فیزیک اپتیک و نور و اطلاعات زیستی ، ولی خب گرایش خیلی زیاد به مسائل بیولوژیک داره. 
این رشته تو مقطع کارشناسی داره تو ۴ دانشگاه ارایه میشه در حال حاضر... ایران بهشتی زاهدان و مشهد. بین این دانشگاه ها توانبخشی ایران و خصوصا فیزیوتراپی و اپتومتریش رنک ۱ کشور هست نه بخاطر اینکه خودم ایران میخونم بعدا ان شاالله اگ وارد رشته تو هر کدوم بشید متوجه خواهید شد ولی خب اختلاف فاحشی هم نیست و اگه ایران نیاووردید اصلا قابل اهمیت نیست چ بسا که رتبه های بهتر بخاطر اسم دانشگاه میزنن شهید بهشتی... 
تو مقطع ارشد تو ۳ تا دانشگاه ارائه میشه بجز زاهدان ک نداره و ظرفیت ارشد هر سال سراسری حدود ۱۴ ۱۵ نفر هست و اگه بخواید ایران یا بهشتی قبول بشید باید تک رقمی باشید. 
دکترا رشته از سال ۹۲ وارد کشور شده و الان اولین فارغ التحصیلان دکترا تقریبا درسشون تموم شده و خب بلافاصله عضو هیئت علمی میشن اگه بخوان. دکتراهم باز تو ۳ تا دانشگاه ارائه میشه... ولی با ظرفیت خیلی کمتر.

خب میرسیم به بحث اصلی کار و درامد ! 
راستش اپتومتری در حال حاضر از رشته های خیلی پول سازه ، اپتومتریست بلافاصله پس از فارغ التحصیلی مهر و نظام پزشکی میگیره و اگه پسر باشید بعد خدمت مقدس ! سربازی و اگه دختر باشید بازم بلافاصله بعد از درس میتونید دو تا مجوز بگیرید یکی عینک سازی و دیگری مطب اپتومتری 
کلا تو ایران حدود ۲۲۰۰ ۲۳۰۰ نفر اپتومتریست هستن در حال حاضر که قطعا یسریاشون مهاجرت کردن... بهتون بگم که تو شهرای شمالی و جنوب کشور اپتومتریست خیلی کارش خوبه و درامد خیلی مناسبی داره... و تو شهرای بزرگ هم کار هست خداروشکر و اشباع نیست.
زدن مطب هزینه بالایی میخواد دوستان دستگاها گرونن و مطب زدن به این راحتی نیست اگه یه مطب خوب و کنار عینک سازی داشته باشید درامد عالی داره به طور حداقل از ۱۰ ۱۲  تومن شروع کنید به بالا ... واصلا تا ماهی ۲۰ تومن چیز غیرقابل دسترسی نیست.
اما بدون مطب زدن بسته به جا و شهرای مختلف درامد از ۳ ۴ تومن کم کم هست تا حدود ۱۰ ۱۲ تومن تو شهرایی که اپتومتریست کم دارن. مثلا یه آگهی چند روز پیش میدیدم برای ابادان اپتومتریست میخواست خودشون خونه هم میدادن بعلاوه ماهی ۱۰ تومن حقوق ثابت. 
به طور کلی ساعتی با عینک ساز و چشم پزشک کار میکنی که از ساعتی ۵۰ تومن هست تا ساعتی ۷۵ ۸۰ تومن. 
با روزی ۶ ۷ ساعت کار تو تهران درامد ماهیانه ۶ ۷ میلیون تومن کاملا معمول و در دسترسه. 

ببینید دوستان این حال حاضر رشتس و معلوم نیست در آینده چقد این بازار کار خوب ادامه داشته باشه ولی اگه وارد رشته شدی و حرفه ای شدی بدون که هیچوقت بیکار نمیمونی چون مهارت کار خیلی خیلی مهمه.
ولی به نظرم رشته آینده روشنی داره و ممکنه به زودی دکترا حرفه ای رشته که حق مسلم ماست و تو همه کشورای دنیا هست وارد رشته بشه و خودش عین پزشکی یه نوع رشته تخصصی بشه.

اینم در نظر داشته باشید که عینک سازان تجربی و چشم پزشکان دو گروهی هستند که ماهمیشه در حال جدالیم باهاشون و دنبال اینن که امتیازات مارو بگیرن که خداروشکر با اتحاد ما نتونستن. 

ی مسئله خیلی مهم اینکه همه میگن تا چشم پزشک هست کسی پیش اپتومتریست نمیره  :Yahoo (1):  الان ک وارد رشته شدم میفهمم چقد این حرف خنده داره .. کار این دو مکمل و مجزا از همه و همونطور که ما کارای چشم پزشکو بلد نیستیم چشم پزشک هم کارای مارو بلد نیست صرفا میتونه با یه دستگاه دیجیتالی کار کنه که یه ادم بیسوادم یه هفته واسه کنار دستت یادش میگیره. .. 
در جهت کاهش هزینه ها سیاست وزارت بهداشت در جهت حمایت از اپتومتریستاس چون خیلی از مشکلات چشمی نیاز به ویزیت چشم پزشک ندارن و با ویزیت اولیه اپتومتریست با هزینه کمتر قابل درمان هستن.
بازم سوالی بود من در خدمتم.

----------


## 76farshad

مرسی داداش اطلاعات خیلی خوبی بود،شما رتبت چند بود؟

----------


## mehrab98

> مرسی داداش اطلاعات خیلی خوبی بود،شما رتبت چند بود؟


1800 منطقه ۱

----------


## mehrab98

برای تحصیل تو خارج کشور چون اونجا یسره دکترا حرفه ای داره میتونید ازینجا مستقیم با هزینه خودتون برید... از لیسانس نمیدونم. 
اگه قصد مهاجرت کاری هم دارید باید حتما فوق لیسانس بگیرید بعد اقدام کنید برای کاریابی و مهاجرت کاری

----------


## Ebrahim999

> 1800 منطقه ۱


خودت نخواستي پزشكي بري؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

سلام موفق باشی انشالله
فیزیک زیاد و سنگینی داره که رو اعصاب باشه؟ سخته فیزیکش؟
چطور شد داروسازی و دندون اینا قبول نشدی؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

سلام موفق باشی انشالله
فیزیک زیاد و سنگینی داره که رو اعصاب باشه؟ سخته فیزیکش؟
چطور شد داروسازی و دندون اینا قبول نشدی؟

----------


## mehrab98

> خودت نخواستي پزشكي بري؟


با رتبه من سراسری قبول نمیشدم پردیس برام سنگین میشد هزینش نه بخاطر سال اولش چون هر سال قرار بود بره روش و من نمیدونستم ۳ سال بعد قراره چقدر بشه و آیا بازم توان پرداختشو دارم یا نه... 
آزاد علوم دارویی تهران داروسازی اووردم اما خب پشیمون شدم چون دارو اون چیزی نبود که من خیال میکردم.

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام موفق باشی انشالله
> فیزیک زیاد و سنگینی داره که رو اعصاب باشه؟ سخته فیزیکش؟
> چطور شد داروسازی و دندون اینا قبول نشدی؟


نه اصلا نمیشه گفت چیز جدایی به اسم فیزیک داره خیلی کمه در حد یسری قوانین ساده و ابتدایی اونم تو درساش کم کم اینقد تکرار میشه یاد میگیری. 
خود من اتفاقا فیزیک بدترین درسم بود و ازش فراری بودم کنکورم ۲۵ درصد زدم ولی تو دانشگاه هیچ مشکلی نداشتم.

نشدم دیگه کنکور ۹۶ قبولیا خیلی فرق کرد با اینکه زیر گروه دوم ۱۵۲۰ بود ولی بازم دارو سراسری هیچ جا قبول نشدم.

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*به نظر میاد رشته ای هست که دخترها توش موفق تر از پسرها هستن برای پیدا کردن کار ( حداقل تو تهران )

در چند سال اخیر چند بار واسه خرید لنز رفتم کلینیک نور و کلینیک نگاه , تمام اپتومتریست های هر دو کلینیک دختر بودن ...*

----------


## mehrab98

> *به نظر میاد رشته ای هست که دخترها توش موفق تر از پسرها هستن برای پیدا کردن کار ( حداقل تو تهران )
> 
> در چند سال اخیر چند بار واسه خرید لنز رفتم کلینیک نور و کلینیک نگاه , تمام اپتومتریست های هر دو کلینیک دختر بودن ...*


این رشته تا سه دوره قبل خیلی کم پسر میگرفت مقلا ۱۲ ۱۳ تا دختر ۴ ۵ تا پسر... ولی ۳ سال اخیره این نسبت تفاوت کرده و تعداد پسرا و دخترا تقریبا برابر شده... 
اپتومتریستای قدیمی ۶۰ ۷۰ درصد خانم هستن. 
مسئله بعدی که مهمه خانم ها ترجیح میدن دنگ و فنگ مطب و ریسکی که داره رو انجام ندن برای همین تو اکثر بیمارستانا کلینیکا خانم ها میرن شیک کارشونو میکنن و برمیگردن... اما پسرا همگی میخوان مستقل باشن و تو مطب خودشون کار کنن نه مطب بقیه و بیمارستان و کلینیکای شخصی و دولتی

----------


## dorsa20

ممنون محراب جان

----------


## mehrab98

> ممنون محراب جان


دکتر دست پرورده ایم.

----------


## Dayi

> دکتر دست پرورده ایم.


اول فیزیو زدی رتبت نیاورد یا بینایی رو قبل فیزیو زده بودی توو انتخاب رشته؟

----------


## revenger

*با تشکر از استارتر گرامی برای این تاپیک مفید.
واقعا بینایی سنجی جزو معدود رشته هاییه که هنوز میشه تو این کشور بهش امیدوار بود.
گفتنیا رو محراب عزیز گفتن
فقط با دیدن این تاپیک یاد یه اپتومتریست تو شهر خودمون افتادم که با اینکه مطب بینایی سنجی هم داره و به گفته خودش بالای 5 تومن درمیاره امسال تو کنکور 97 تجربی شرکت کرد! هرچن ترازاش تو قلمچی معمولا زیر 6 هزار بود.
یکی نبود بهش بگه آخه بنده خدا مگه همین الان اونایی که از پزشکی و دندان فارغ التحصیل شدن چقدر درمیارن؟؟
اینجاست که بازم به قول یه دوستی باید گفت "علاقه تو ایران به شکل اپیدمیه" صرفا یه علاقه کور و دیگر هیچ.
اینارو گفتم که تو انتخاب رشته و تصمیم گیری واسه موندن یا رفتن و یا انتخاب بین هزینه های پردیس و یه رشته دیگه به این چیزام فکر کنید. فقط رو اسم رشته ها کلید نکنید. انسان موجود پیچیده ایه...حتی میتونه واسه خودش علاقه بسازه و بعدم فراموش کنه که این علاقه، ساختگی بوده.
والسلام*

----------


## mehrab98

> اول فیزیو زدی رتبت نیاورد یا بینایی رو قبل فیزیو زده بودی توو انتخاب رشته؟


فیزیو ایران بهشتی تهران نیاووردم اما دانشکده بهزیستی توانبخشی ولنجک اوورده بودم که بعد اینا زده بودم.
الانم خیلی خوشحالم فیزیو نیاووردم رشته ای نبود که من دلم بخواد...

----------


## mehrab98

> *با تشکر از استارتر گرامی برای این تاپیک مفید.
> واقعا بینایی سنجی جزو معدود رشته هاییه که هنوز میشه تو این کشور بهش امیدوار بود.
> گفتنیا رو محراب عزیز گفتن
> فقط با دیدن این تاپیک یاد یه اپتومتریست تو شهر خودمون افتادم که با اینکه مطب بینایی سنجی هم داره و به گفته خودش بالای 5 تومن درمیاره امسال تو کنکور 97 تجربی شرکت کرد! هرچن ترازاش تو قلمچی معمولا زیر 6 هزار بود.
> یکی نبود بهش بگه آخه بنده خدا مگه همین الان اونایی که از پزشکی و دندان فارغ التحصیل شدن چقدر درمیارن؟؟
> اینجاست که بازم به قول یه دوستی باید گفت "علاقه تو ایران به شکل اپیدمیه" صرفا یه علاقه کور و دیگر هیچ.
> اینارو گفتم که تو انتخاب رشته و تصمیم گیری واسه موندن یا رفتن و یا انتخاب بین هزینه های پردیس و یه رشته دیگه به این چیزام فکر کنید. فقط رو اسم رشته ها کلید نکنید. انسان موجود پیچیده ایه...حتی میتونه واسه خودش علاقه بسازه و بعدم فراموش کنه که این علاقه، ساختگی بوده.
> والسلام*


نمیدونم تو کدوم استان هست و ایا کنار مطبش عینک سازی هم داره یا نه و اینکه از فریم عینکا بیزنسی داره یا نه.. ولی ور حالت عادی کم کم بالای ۵ تومن ایشون ۸ تا ۱۰ تومن خواهد بود. 
بعضی از همکارا از لحاظ پول و مالی ارضا میشن و از یجایی به بعد حس میکنن از لحاظ علمی نیاز داشتن رشته سنگین تری بخونن این طیف دو دسته میشن یسریا برای ارشد و دکترای رشته اقدام میکنن و یسریا که از اولم بی علاقه وارد شدن از سر بی علاقگی مبخوان برن و از اول دندون یا پزشکی بخونن.. 

بچه ها علاقه خیلی خیلی مهمه. نیازی نمیبینم دروغ بگم خود من با اینکه تو دو ترم گذشته رنک بودم اما هنوز اون علاقه کافی رو تو خودم نمیبینم و البته مطمنم ترمای بالاتر و با روبروشدن با مسائل زیباتر قطعا خیلی اپتومتری رو دوست خواهم داشت. 
یک مسئله اینه که بچه ها فکر میکنن اپتومتری صرفا روی چشم کار میکنه و کار محدودی داره ولی مثلا فیزیوتراپی سیستمیکه و خیلی گستردس. هرچند منکر گسترده بودن اون نیستم اما اپتومتری برای خودش یه شهر بزرگه و بعد که وارد میشید متوجه این خواهید شد. 
و تجویز عینک تو خیلی از موارد یه کار هنرمندانس و به دلیل مسائل علمی ناآشناش نمیتونم شرایط کیسارو توضیح بدم براتون وگرنه متوجه میشدید. 

خلاصه کلام اپتومتری فعلا رشته خوبیه از آیندش کسی خبر نداره ولی مطمنم اگه صعود نکنه افول نخواهد کرد. 
ولی اگه رفتید درباره رشته تحقیق کردید و اونو شناختید و واقعا علاقه اولیه رو داشتید بزنید ... وگرنه اگه بی علاقه و صرفا بخاطر پول وارد بشید خیلی حالتون گرفته میشه چون بهتون توصیه میکنم اگه بحث صرفا پوله درس خوندن تو ایران بدترین راه پولدار شدنه. 

یه مسئله مهمی هست و اونم مقایسه درامد جراح چشم و اپتومتریست که مثلا اپتومتریست به طور متوسط ۶ تا ۸ تومن درامد داره بدون مطب تو شهر بزرگ... ولی جراح مثلا ۱۰۰ میلیون... 
دوستان چشم پزشکی تاپ ترین رشته تخصصه بعد از خون دل خوردن برای قبولی پزشکی و طی مسیر ۷ سالش و یه خون دل خوردن واقعیی و سختی چندین برابر کنکور برای قبولی تخصص چشم و دوران ۴ ساله رزیدنتیش شما یک جراح هستید که اگه پشت کنکور نمونده باشید بی وفقه ۱۱ تا ۱۲ سال درس خوندید و اموزش دیدید... و تازه باید چند سال دیگه کار کنید تا یک جراح قهار و وارد بشید تا به درامد نجومیشم برسید ... 
حالا ایا این روند و نتیجش با خوندن ۴ سال اپتومتری و راحتی و تمیزی کار اپتومتریست یکیه؟!

----------


## mehrab98

من نمیگم اپتومتری بزنید یا نزنید..‌.
من میگم تحقیق کنید در رابطه با رشته و شرایط و محیط کارش از نزدیک و نه صرفا از صحبتای من ... 
اگه خوشتون اومد و کارشو دوست داشتید بزنید به درامدشم میرسید
اگه بی علاقه بزنید با بعد ۴ سال فیلتون یاد هندستون میکنه از اول کنکور بدید یا تا اخر عمر یک اپتومتریست متوسط با یک حقوق متوسط خواهید موند.

----------


## mohammadreza13

اگر کسی بود راجع به اتاق عمل هم شفاف توضیح میداد خوب بود
الان تقریبا من نمیدونم چرا به همه رشته علاقه دارم خخخخ

----------


## Mehran123

> نمیدونم تو کدوم استان هست و ایا کنار مطبش عینک سازی هم داره یا نه و اینکه از فریم عینکا بیزنسی داره یا نه.. ولی ور حالت عادی کم کم بالای ۵ تومن ایشون ۸ تا ۱۰ تومن خواهد بود. 
> بعضی از همکارا از لحاظ پول و مالی ارضا میشن و از یجایی به بعد حس میکنن از لحاظ علمی نیاز داشتن رشته سنگین تری بخونن این طیف دو دسته میشن یسریا برای ارشد و دکترای رشته اقدام میکنن و یسریا که از اولم بی علاقه وارد شدن از سر بی علاقگی مبخوان برن و از اول دندون یا پزشکی بخونن.. 
> 
> بچه ها علاقه خیلی خیلی مهمه. نیازی نمیبینم دروغ بگم خود من با اینکه تو دو ترم گذشته رنک بودم اما هنوز اون علاقه کافی رو تو خودم نمیبینم و البته مطمنم ترمای بالاتر و با روبروشدن با مسائل زیباتر قطعا خیلی اپتومتری رو دوست خواهم داشت. 
> یک مسئله اینه که بچه ها فکر میکنن اپتومتری صرفا روی چشم کار میکنه و کار محدودی داره ولی مثلا فیزیوتراپی سیستمیکه و خیلی گستردس. هرچند منکر گسترده بودن اون نیستم اما اپتومتری برای خودش یه شهر بزرگه و بعد که وارد میشید متوجه این خواهید شد. 
> و تجویز عینک تو خیلی از موارد یه کار هنرمندانس و به دلیل مسائل علمی ناآشناش نمیتونم شرایط کیسارو توضیح بدم براتون وگرنه متوجه میشدید. 
> 
> خلاصه کلام اپتومتری فعلا رشته خوبیه از آیندش کسی خبر نداره ولی مطمنم اگه صعود نکنه افول نخواهد کرد. 
> ولی اگه رفتید درباره رشته تحقیق کردید و اونو شناختید و واقعا علاقه اولیه رو داشتید بزنید ... وگرنه اگه بی علاقه و صرفا بخاطر پول وارد بشید خیلی حالتون گرفته میشه چون بهتون توصیه میکنم اگه بحث صرفا پوله درس خوندن تو ایران بدترین راه پولدار شدنه. 
> ...


من خيلي باهاتون موافقم
اصن نميدونم چرا من به اين رشته علاقه خاصي دارم همه بهم ميگن پزشكي پرديس بزن يا حداقل فيزيو ولي خودم از سختي پزشكي متنفرم به خاطر همين شهيد بهشتي بينايي زدم 
بعد يه سوالم داشتم شما گفتين واحد هاي فيزيو كمتره يني سريع تر تموم ميشه؟
اگه ميشه يه مقايسه ميكنيد اين ٢ تا رشته رو
ممنون

----------


## mehrab98

> من خيلي باهاتون موافقم
> اصن نميدونم چرا من به اين رشته علاقه خاصي دارم همه بهم ميگن پزشكي پرديس بزن يا حداقل فيزيو ولي خودم از سختي پزشكي متنفرم به خاطر همين شهيد بهشتي بينايي زدم 
> بعد يه سوالم داشتم شما گفتين واحد هاي فيزيو كمتره يني سريع تر تموم ميشه؟
> اگه ميشه يه مقايسه ميكنيد اين ٢ تا رشته رو
> ممنون


جفتشون ۴ سال تموم میشه رشته لیسانسی داریم مگه کمتر از ۴ سال تموم شه؟!  ولی با این تفاوت که تو بینایی تا اخر ترم ۸ ام باید سرکلاس دانشگاه بیاید و امتحان بدید ولی فیزیو و بقیه دیگه ۹۰ درصد کاراموزی و عملیه ترمای اخر.... 
بینایی کنار کاراموزی همچنان کلاسای زیادشم داره..
من نمیتونم بین این دو تا مقایسه انجام بدم تیپ رشته ها متفاوت هستن ولی جفتشون تاپن و دو رشته اول توانبخشی...

----------


## ANARK

درسته دقیقا طبق گفته دوستان این رشته هنوز خیلی خوبه وب ازار کار خیلی خوبی داره یه سری نکات جامع دیگرو در موردش بهتون میگم امیدوارم مفید باشه براتون
*ورود به رشته بینایی سنجی*چون بیشتر کار یک بینایی سنج نیازمند دقت و داشتن دید بسیار عالیست، بهتر است فرد متقاضی، این دو ویژگی را داشته باشد. متقاضیان می توانند پس از قبولی در آزمون سراسری و کسب رتبه مناسب و انتخاب رشته اصولی، در دانشگاه های بینایی سنجی مورد پذیرش قرار بگیرند. لازم به ذکر است که تعداد دانشگاههایی که این رشته را ارائه می دهند در سراسر کشور محدود است.دانشجویان کارشناسی رشته بینایی سنجی باید در درس فیزیک قوی باشند زیرا بسیاری از دروس این رشته نیازمند قوی بودن در درس فیزیک می باشد.*واحد های درسی بینایی سنجی*دانشجویان کارشناسی بینایی سنجی باید ۱۴۳ واحد درسی را بگذرانند که شامل ۲۰ واحد دروس عمومی، ۴۲ واحد دروس پایه ، ۷۳ واحد دروس تخصصی و ۸ واحد پایانامه و کارآموزی می باشد.*بازار کار رشته بینایی سنجی (درآمد اپتومتریست)*پس از اتمام دوره کارشناسی، فارغ التحصیلان این رشته مانند همه رشته های پیراپزشکی دارای بازار کار خوبی خواهند بود. بینایی سنج ها می توانند به سادگی در مراکز زیر مشغول به کار شوند
مدارس و دانشگاههای سراسری (در بخش درمانگاه)درمانگاه و کلینیک های پزشکیبیمارستان ها و اورژانشتاسیس مطب اپتومتریست
*توانمندی های یک فارغ التحصیل بینایی سنجی (اپتومتریست)*کارشناس بینایی سنجی توانمندی های زیر را دارد:
توانایی کار با عدسی ها و ابزارهای سنجش دوربینی و نزدیک بینیتوانایی تشخیص اختلالات دیدتوانایی تشخیص ضعیف بودن چشمتوانایی کار با ابزارهای تقویت دید چشم و ارائه راهکارهای مفیدتوانایی تجویز عینک

----------


## ehsan.iz

با تشکر از شما...مطب اپتومتری که ۵ تومن درآمد داره ..عملا ورشکسته هست و اصلن نمیصرفه به خاطر ۵ تومن اینقد دنگ و فنگ و استرس مطب رو تحمل کرد ..احتمالا ایشون عینک فروشی خودشونو ندارن ...
الان اگه برای دیگران کار کنی حداقل ۶ تومن در میاری ..بدون سرمایه اولیه و دردسر های احداث مطب( مثل اجاره ی مکان ..استخدام منشی و فروشنده ، هزینه های مطب و ....) ..البته در اوایل تاسیس مطب درآمد حدود ۵ تومن خوبه و درآمد کم کم زیاد میشه....

----------


## zahra_zahra

انصافا رشته ی خوبیه به خصوص تو این دوره زمونه دیجیتالی

----------


## nani87

طرح نداره؟حتی طرح دلبخواهی؟ فیزیو طرحش دلبخواهیه میتونی بسته به اهدافت طرحشو بری یا نه.ولی بینایی درمورد طرح چطور هست؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

آقا مهراب شما کدوم دانشگاه میخونید؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

بین پزشکی تعهدی و بینایی سنجی گیر کردم
از یه طرف درامد بینایی سنجی بیشتر میتونه باشه
از یه طرف هم کلاس پزشکی (در نظر مردم و عوام) بیشتره

----------


## nani87

مگه بدون کنکور یا دانشگاه پیام نور بینایی سنجی میگیره؟ :Yahoo (21):  چرا بعضی سایت ها همچین چیزایی میزنن؟ توضیح درست درمونیم ندادن گفتن تماس بگیرید..فک کنم الکی باشه. مگه میشه پیام نور داشته باشتش؟! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

> طرح نداره؟حتی طرح دلبخواهی؟ فیزیو طرحش دلبخواهیه میتونی بسته به اهدافت طرحشو بری یا نه.ولی بینایی درمورد طرح چطور هست؟


کسی طرح نمیره تو رشته ما.

----------


## mehrab98

> آقا مهراب شما کدوم دانشگاه میخونید؟


ایران

----------


## mehrab98

> بین پزشکی تعهدی و بینایی سنجی گیر کردم
> از یه طرف درامد بینایی سنجی بیشتر میتونه باشه
> از یه طرف هم کلاس پزشکی (در نظر مردم و عوام) بیشتره


هر کدوم یه مزایا و معایبی دارن ، برو قشنگگگگ از ۵ ۶ نفر حداقل بپرس به حرف یه نفر بسنده نکن من خودم زمان کنکورم درباره هر رشته خیلییی تحقیق میکردم. 
اخر سبک سنگین کن ببین چی بدردت میخوره.

----------


## mehrab98

> مگه بدون کنکور یا دانشگاه پیام نور بینایی سنجی میگیره؟ چرا بعضی سایت ها همچین چیزایی میزنن؟ توضیح درست درمونیم ندادن گفتن تماس بگیرید..فک کنم الکی باشه. مگه میشه پیام نور داشته باشتش؟!


چرت و پرته... هنوز دانشگاه تهران و شیراز نتونستن اپتومتری بیارن حالا پیام نور؟؟؟؟
تو اینترنت یسری اموزشگاها یه دوره عینک سازی برگزار میکنن و یه مدرک بهت میدن که ارزش پشگل هم نداره. 
بینایی سنج دو تا مجوز میگیره یکی دفترکار بینایی سنجی که همون مطبه دوم عینک سازی. وزارت بهداشت به هیچ احدی غیر اپتومتریست مجوز نمیده...

----------


## nani87

> کسی طرح نمیره تو رشته ما.


یعنی طرح داره و کسی نمیره یا کلا جزو رشته های بدون طرح هست؟ چالبه امروز یکی میگفت پرستاری طرحشو برداشتن، یکی دیگه میگفت طرحشو کردن یک سال و نیم!
میشه الان که بازه انتخاب رشته هست زود زود به سایت سر بزنین؟ :Yahoo (4):  ما واقعا نیازمند هستیم یکی روشنمون کنه..ممنون از شما

----------


## mehrab98

> یعنی طرح داره و کسی نمیره یا کلا جزو رشته های بدون طرح هست؟ چالبه امروز یکی میگفت پرستاری طرحشو برداشتن، یکی دیگه میگفت طرحشو کردن یک سال و نیم!
> میشه الان که بازه انتخاب رشته هست زود زود به سایت سر بزنین؟ ما واقعا نیازمند هستیم یکی روشنمون کنه..ممنون از شما


طرح نداره 
اگه هم داشته باشه اختیاریه
اهمیتی نداره. به هر حال بلافاصله بعد از فارغ التحصیلی میتونید برا خودتون مشغول کار بشید.

----------


## genzo

محراب با رتبه 12 هزار میشه قبول شد ؟


منطقه 2 

حتی خودگردان

----------


## nani87

> محراب با رتبه 12 هزار میشه قبول شد ؟
> 
> 
> منطقه 2 
> 
> حتی خودگردان


درسته من محراب نیستم فقط ازین جهت ج میدم که سوالاتونو دیدم و خاستم زوتر تو این بازه اطلاعاتتونو تکمیل کنی،امیدوارم حمل بر بی ادبی نشه :Yahoo (1):  ولی تاجایی که من میدونم پردیس هم فقط تا 4 هزار میگیره متسفانه.حالا اگه حدودش کمترو بیشتر باشه ایشون اصلاح میکنن قطعاا

----------


## mehrab98

> محراب با رتبه 12 هزار میشه قبول شد ؟
> 
> 
> منطقه 2 
> 
> حتی خودگردان


نخیر متاسفانه... حتی خود گردانم نهایت ۳۵۰۰ ۴ هزار

----------


## genzo

یه سوال دیگه هم دارم 


تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی چه طور؟

----------


## mehrab98

> یه سوال دیگه هم دارم 
> 
> 
> تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی چه طور؟


یعنی همون رادیولوژی؟ 
با 12 هزار نمیدونم تو قلمچی بزن.

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

مهراب داداش با ۳۴۸۹ زیرگروه ۱ بینایی سنجی ایران درمیام؟
مشهد چی؟
منطقه ۲.

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> یعنی همون رادیولوژی؟ 
> با 12 هزار نمیدونم تو قلمچی بزن.


...

----------


## mehrab98

> مهراب داداش با ۳۴۸۹ زیرگروه ۱ بینایی سنجی ایران درمیام؟
> مشهد چی؟
> منطقه ۲.


نمیتونم با قطع بگم‌ اما شانست بالاست هم ایران هم مشهد. طبق قبولیای پارسال باید قبول شی توام.‌

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> نمیتونم با قطع بگم‌ اما شانست بالاست هم ایران هم مشهد. طبق قبولیای پارسال باید قبول شی توام.‌


مرسی

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> نمیتونم با قطع بگم‌ اما شانست بالاست هم ایران هم مشهد. طبق قبولیای پارسال باید قبول شی توام.‌


مهراب جونم داداش،بینایی سنجی میتونه تو دوران دانشجویی پیش یه بینایی سنج توی کلینیک کار کنه؟ اگه آره از ترم چند؟

----------


## Mohamad.khd

دوستان رشته های فیزیوتراپی و بینایی و شنوایی برای مهاجرت چطورن؟با لیسانس دانش گاه های ایران میشه با مهاجرت کاری رفت؟ممنون

----------


## mehrab98

> مهراب جونم داداش،بینایی سنجی میتونه تو دوران دانشجویی پیش یه بینایی سنج توی کلینیک کار کنه؟ اگه آره از ترم چند؟


تونستن که تواناییشو تقربا از ترم ۵ داره... 
اما اجازه نمیده و اگه کار کنی غیر قانونیه و اگه سر زده بازرسی بیاد به اخراج از دانشگاهتم ممکنه منتهی بشه! 
با این حال کم نیستن دانشجوهایی که کار میکنن ترمای اخر.

----------


## mehrab98

> دوستان رشته های فیزیوتراپی و بینایی و شنوایی برای مهاجرت چطورن؟با لیسانس دانش گاه های ایران میشه با مهاجرت کاری رفت؟ممنون


برای بینایی استرالیا گزینه مناسبی برای مهاجرته اما قوانین سخت گیرانه خودشو داره براحتی که فکرشو بکنی نیست. ازمون تئوری عملی باید بدی قبلش..

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> تونستن که تواناییشو تقربا از ترم ۵ داره... 
> اما اجازه نمیده و اگه کار کنی غیر قانونیه و اگه سر زده بازرسی بیاد به اخراج از دانشگاهتم ممکنه منتهی بشه! 
> با این حال کم نیستن دانشجوهایی که کار میکنن ترمای اخر.


فیزیوتراپی چطور؟

----------


## mehrab98

> فیزیوتراپی چطور؟


خیلی در جریان نیستم 
اما ما چون عینک تجویز میکنیم و باید مهر و نظام پزشکی پای همه نسخه های بیمار بخوره ، تا وقتی مهر نداریم نمیتونیم کار کنیم
اما فیزیو اینجوری نیست ، به نظرم کار دانشجوییش راحت و بی دردسر تر باید باشه ولی اونم تو همون ترم ۶ به بعد میتونی کار کنی نه قبلش.

----------


## Farzaneh15

*بینایی واقعا رشته خوبیه و درامد بالایی داره .*

----------


## masama

> خیلی در جریان نیستم 
> اما ما چون عینک تجویز میکنیم و باید مهر و نظام پزشکی پای همه نسخه های بیمار بخوره ، تا وقتی مهر نداریم نمیتونیم کار کنیم
> اما فیزیو اینجوری نیست ، به نظرم کار دانشجوییش راحت و بی دردسر تر باید باشه ولی اونم تو همون ترم ۶ به بعد میتونی کار کنی نه قبلش.


شما‌که خودت تحقیق کردی و از نزدیک لمس کردی رشته های توان بخشیو بنظرتون بینایی سنجی بهتره یا فیزیو تراپی؟صرفا و فقط از نظر درامد و بازار کار..

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> برای بینایی استرالیا گزینه مناسبی برای مهاجرته اما قوانین سخت گیرانه خودشو داره براحتی که فکرشو بکنی نیست. ازمون تئوری عملی باید بدی قبلش..


ممنون،با لیسانس هم میشه رفت یا حتما باید فوق یا دکترا داشت

----------


## melodii

سلام 
از بین فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی کدومش درآمد بالا تری داره ؟؟بازار  کار کدومش بهتره ؟؟ ممنون

----------


## mehrab98

> شما‌که خودت تحقیق کردی و از نزدیک لمس کردی رشته های توان بخشیو بنظرتون بینایی سنجی بهتره یا فیزیو تراپی؟صرفا و فقط از نظر درامد و بازار کار..


نمیتونم بگم ، من خودم ذی نفعم ... میشه گفت تو یه سطحن ولی تو دید عموم مردم فیزیوتراپی جایگاه بالاتری داره.

----------


## mehrab98

> ممنون،با لیسانس هم میشه رفت یا حتما باید فوق یا دکترا داشت


فکر میکنم باید ارشد داشته باشید حداقل شاید با لیسانسم بشه خیلی پرس و جو نکردم.

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام 
> از بین فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی کدومش درآمد بالا تری داره ؟؟بازار  کار کدومش بهتره ؟؟ ممنون


جفتش خوبه ، هر کدومو علاقه داری بزن تو این رشته ها تقریبا بیکار نمیمونی.

----------


## masama

مرسی داداش..ی سوال دیگ اینکه این شرایط واقعیه؟



من خودم الان یه فیزیو تراپم و همسرم دندون پزشک هستش. کاری به سختی و راحتی درسای این دو تا رشته ندارم. الان مردم غم نون دارن پس بیشتر پیرامون مسایل مالی صحبت میکنم.من به عنوان یه فیزیوتراپ میتونم بگم یه فیزیوتراپ فقط کلفتی کار و نازکی نون از فیزیوتراپی گیرش میاد میدونی چرا؟ چون واسه اینکه کارش راه بیفته باید پول منشی بده پول پیش و کرایه یه مطب بده اونم یه جای خاصی از شهر نه هر جایی و قاعدتا جاهای خاص شهر پول پیش و کرایه بیشتری میبرن بعدش پورسانت بده به پزشک متخصص تا بلکه چن تا مریض رو بهت معرفی بکنه بعدشم باید با فیزیوتراپ های دیگه هم که دور و برت رو گرفتن رقابت کنی تازه من سال ۸۷ مجوز مطب گرفتم که اونموقعا راحت تر مجوز بهت میدادن بعدشم بماند مردم به این هم نگاه میکنن که با چه بیمه هایی قرار داد بستی. با این همه سگ دو زدن آخرش پول خالصی که آخر ماه دستم میاد اندازه یه کارمند نیست در ضمن شاید بگی که حتما کارمو خوب بلد نیستم  یا بیسوادم در صورتی که من لیسانس رو تبریز گرفتم و ارشد اصفهان و دکتری دانشگاه منچستر انگلیس.




> نمیتونم بگم ، من خودم ذی نفعم ... میشه گفت تو یه سطحن ولی تو دید عموم مردم فیزیوتراپی جایگاه بالاتری داره.

----------


## mehrab98

> مرسی داداش..ی سوال دیگ اینکه این شرایط واقعیه؟
> 
> 
> 
> من خودم الان یه فیزیو تراپم و همسرم دندون پزشک هستش. کاری به سختی و راحتی درسای این دو تا رشته ندارم. الان مردم غم نون دارن پس بیشتر پیرامون مسایل مالی صحبت میکنم.من به عنوان یه فیزیوتراپ میتونم بگم یه فیزیوتراپ فقط کلفتی کار و نازکی نون از فیزیوتراپی گیرش میاد میدونی چرا؟ چون واسه اینکه کارش راه بیفته باید پول منشی بده پول پیش و کرایه یه مطب بده اونم یه جای خاصی از شهر نه هر جایی و قاعدتا جاهای خاص شهر پول پیش و کرایه بیشتری میبرن بعدش پورسانت بده به پزشک متخصص تا بلکه چن تا مریض رو بهت معرفی بکنه بعدشم باید با فیزیوتراپ های دیگه هم که دور و برت رو گرفتن رقابت کنی تازه من سال ۸۷ مجوز مطب گرفتم که اونموقعا راحت تر مجوز بهت میدادن بعدشم بماند مردم به این هم نگاه میکنن که با چه بیمه هایی قرار داد بستی. با این همه سگ دو زدن آخرش پول خالصی که آخر ماه دستم میاد اندازه یه کارمند نیست در ضمن شاید بگی که حتما کارمو خوب بلد نیستم  یا بیسوادم در صورتی که من لیسانس رو تبریز گرفتم و ارشد اصفهان و دکتری دانشگاه منچستر انگلیس.


اصلا بعید نیست. من ولی مطب فیزیوتراپی البته با سابقه زیاد میشناسم که ماهی ۶۰ تومن خالص درامد داره... 
یکم بگیر نگیر داره به هرحال. 
ولی بازم از لحاظ استقلال کاری پرستیژ و پیشرفت تو کار قطعا از پیراپزشکیا مثل پرستاری و اتاق عمل و غیره خیلی بهتره... وقتی رتبت به ۳ تای تاپ نخوره بهترین گزینه فیزیو و بیناییه .

----------


## masama

> اصلا بعید نیست. من ولی مطب فیزیوتراپی البته با سابقه زیاد میشناسم که ماهی ۶۰ تومن خالص درامد داره... 
> یکم بگیر نگیر داره به هرحال. 
> ولی بازم از لحاظ استقلال کاری پرستیژ و پیشرفت تو کار قطعا از پیراپزشکیا مثل پرستاری و اتاق عمل و غیره خیلی بهتره... وقتی رتبت به ۳ تای تاپ نخوره بهترین گزینه فیزیو و بیناییه .


خب بینایی هم این دردسرا رو داره؟

----------


## mehrab98

> خب بینایی هم این دردسرا رو داره؟


هر رشته ای دردسرای خودشو داره. نمیشه هم مستقل کار کرد هم هیچ دردسری نداشت..‌. برای مطب زدن بینایی هم هزینه زیادی نیازه و هرجایی نمیشه مطب زد.
دنبال رشته پرفکت نباشید سبک سنگین کنید ببینید کدومو بیشتر علاقه دارید اگ رتبتون به جفتش میخوره.
اینا یه سر قضیس. 
شما وارد این رشته ها بشید خیلی دیدتون فرق میکنه 
مثلا مشکلات صنفی ما با عینک سازا و چشم پزشکا چیزیه که تا وارد رشته نشی متوجهش نمیشی ! 
همین مشکلو فیزیوتراپا با متخصصین توانبخشی دارن.

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

چرا انقد کم میگیرن لعنتیا  :Yahoo (21): 
رتبه 4002 زیر گروه یک تو منطقه یک شانسی برا بینایی هست؟

----------


## Vasili demidov

> هر رشته ای دردسرای خودشو داره. نمیشه هم مستقل کار کرد هم هیچ دردسری نداشت..‌. برای مطب زدن بینایی هم هزینه زیادی نیازه و هرجایی نمیشه مطب زد.
> دنبال رشته پرفکت نباشید سبک سنگین کنید ببینید کدومو بیشتر علاقه دارید اگ رتبتون به جفتش میخوره.
> اینا یه سر قضیس. 
> شما وارد این رشته ها بشید خیلی دیدتون فرق میکنه 
> مثلا مشکلات صنفی ما با عینک سازا و چشم پزشکا چیزیه که تا وارد رشته نشی متوجهش نمیشی ! 
> همین مشکلو فیزیوتراپا با متخصصین توانبخشی دارن.


نظرت در مورد رشته دامپزشکی چیه؟

----------


## mehrab98

> چرا انقد کم میگیرن لعنتیا 
> رتبه 4002 زیر گروه یک تو منطقه یک شانسی برا بینایی هست؟


نه متاسفانه

----------


## mehrab98

> نظرت در مورد رشته دامپزشکی چیه؟


دانشجو انصرافی و بیکار فوق العاده زیاد داره. 
اصلا امنیت شغلی نداره. یه عده خاص توش پول درمیارن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بازم سوالی بود من در خدمتم.


این قضیه ای که میگن برای بینایی سنجی باید چشم سالم باشه چیه *؟؟؟*یعنی اگه عینکی باشیم و چشمون ضعیف باشه نمیتونیم بینایی سنجی بخونیم* !!!*

----------


## katy perry

> دانشجو انصرافی و بیکار فوق العاده زیاد داره. 
> اصلا امنیت شغلی نداره. یه عده خاص توش پول درمیارن


واقعا؟ نمیشه بعدش باهاش داروخونه زد؟ میگن داروخونه ش خوبه اگه بتونی بزنی..بعد باتوجه به این همه گیر شدن پت و...بنظر شما آینده ش بهتر نمیشه؟

----------


## mehrab98

> این قضیه ای که میگن برای بینایی سنجی باید چشم سالم باشه چیه *؟؟؟*یعنی اگه عینکی باشیم و چشمون ضعیف باشه نمیتونیم بینایی سنجی بخونیم* !!!*


کی گفته ؟!!! 
هیچ ربطی نداره‌‌‌ ... خیلی بینایی سنجا خودشون عینکین 
مگه یه مشکل خیلی خیلی خاص وجود داشته باشه بینایی فردو تهدید کنه‌

----------


## mehrab98

> واقعا؟ نمیشه بعدش باهاش داروخونه زد؟ میگن داروخونه ش خوبه اگه بتونی بزنی..بعد باتوجه به این همه گیر شدن پت و...بنظر شما آینده ش بهتر نمیشه؟


سلام بر بانو کیتی پری  :Yahoo (4):  
اطلاعاتم درباره دامپزشکی آپدیت نیست اما همچنان میدونم دانشجو انصرافی زیاد داره

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> کی گفته ؟!!! 
> هیچ ربطی نداره‌‌‌ ... خیلی بینایی سنجا خودشون عینکین 
> مگه یه مشکل خیلی خیلی خاص وجود داشته باشه بینایی فردو تهدید کنه‌


چندجا دیدم همچین چیزی نوشته....به نظر خودم هم مسخره اومد....ولی باز گفتم یه پرس وجو کنم

ممنون که جواب دادی

----------


## Lady.doctor

> به نام خدا...
> خب تصمیم گرفتم یه تاپیک جمع و جور بزنم درباره معرفی رشته خودم چون رشته ایه که نسبت به بقیه رشته های پرطرفدار کمی ناشناختس ، رشته بینایی سنجی یکی از رشته هاش توانبخشی محسوب میشه دوستان به اشتباه بعضی اون رو پیرا پزشکی میدونند این رشته بعد از فیزیوتراپی رشته دوم پر طرفدار توانبخشیه ... 
> کار رشته مربوط میشه به بررسی عیوب انکساری چشم و خیلی عیوب دیگه مثلا استرابیسم یا همون انحرافات چشمی ، تنبلی چشم (امبلیوپیا) و ‌‌‌...
> اپتومتریست با استفاده از عینک و کنتاکت لنزا میتونه عیبای انکساری یعنی عیبایی که تو چشم مشکل پاتولوژیک و بیماری نیست ولی شکست نور اونجور که باید باشه نیست و برای همین فرد به نزدیک بینی دوربینی آستیگماتیسم و ‌‌‌‌.... دچار میشه درمان کنه :-) 
> اپتومتری یه دوره ۴ سالس مثل بقیه رشته ها ولی باید توجه داشته باشید که بر فرض مصال فیزیوتراپی حدود ۱۳۲ واحد داره ولی اپتومتری حدود ۱۵۰ واحد و نسبت به بقیه کارشناسی واحدای زیادی داره برای همین دوستان کم نیستن کسایی که تو این رشته ۹ و ۱۰ ترمه شدن‌... چون درسا و واحدا بشدت فشرده و زیادن  و شما از ترم یک به بعد عین ۳ رشته اصلی هر روز کلاس خواهید داشت ...  از ترم ۳ کار عملیتون به طور جدی شروع میشه و تقریبا شما توی ترم ۶ قابلیت اینو دارید که بیمار ببینید و ترم ۷ و ۸ بیشتر کارآموزی و دروس پیشرفتش. 
> رشته ، رشته ی جذابیه خود من واقعیتش علاقه خاصی بهش نداشتم  ولی حتی برای من بی علاقه بعضی روزا درسا و کلینیک واقعا لذت بخش بود... 
> درسا تلفیقی هستن از قوانین فیزیک اپتیک و نور و اطلاعات زیستی ، ولی خب گرایش خیلی زیاد به مسائل بیولوژیک داره. 
> این رشته تو مقطع کارشناسی داره تو ۴ دانشگاه ارایه میشه در حال حاضر... ایران بهشتی زاهدان و مشهد. بین این دانشگاه ها توانبخشی ایران و خصوصا فیزیوتراپی و اپتومتریش رنک ۱ کشور هست نه بخاطر اینکه خودم ایران میخونم بعدا ان شاالله اگ وارد رشته تو هر کدوم بشید متوجه خواهید شد ولی خب اختلاف فاحشی هم نیست و اگه ایران نیاووردید اصلا قابل اهمیت نیست چ بسا که رتبه های بهتر بخاطر اسم دانشگاه میزنن شهید بهشتی... 
> تو مقطع ارشد تو ۳ تا دانشگاه ارائه میشه بجز زاهدان ک نداره و ظرفیت ارشد هر سال سراسری حدود ۱۴ ۱۵ نفر هست و اگه بخواید ایران یا بهشتی قبول بشید باید تک رقمی باشید. 
> ...



درود و عرض ادب خدمت شما
فکر کنم تا الان دیگه فارغ التحصیل شدید
میتونید الانم بازم درباره بینایی سنجی توضیحاتی و بدید؟
و اینکه این رشته بر مبنای ریاضی و فیزیک میچرخه؟؟؟؟چون چند واحد فیزیک و عدسی و .... داره

----------

